# Expensive carriers (didytai etc). Worth it?



## minties

I don't know anyone in real life who babywears, and I'm a bit overwhelmed by all the options and prices out there.

I currently have a Moby, which is getting uncomfortable. After thinking about what I would like, I decided on a mei tai. There are so many options though! Make your own, or a variety priced from $50 up to a beautiful didytai for $252. 

I was happy with the idea of a cheap one, or making my own, until I saw this didytai thing. I don't think there is any way I could afford one anyway, but it's gorgeous! I want something like it. 

I've also seen a mysol Alaska mei tai which looks similar in style to the didytai but is $152.

I don't know what to choose! I'm a big lady so a woven wrap probably wont work, and I'm sick of putting the Moby on, I'd rather have a mei tai that has wrap-like features and support.

Does anyone have any of the above? Or have seen/used anything like them?


----------



## tokyo

With babywearing, so much of it is personal that its really hard just to tell someone else what is the 'best' or what they should get. Some people get on very well with a cheap or diy mei tai, others swear by the big brands. Some love buckles, others like wrapping. There's so many choices and so much just depends on what suits you and your baby.

Where abouts do you live? The best place to start would be a sling library or meet, where you can see some different slings and carriers in the flesh, compare types and makes, meet other babywearers and, most importantly, try on and even hire some carriers. 

If that's not an option (not everyone has local meets or libraries) then some libraries and online stores have the option for postal hires. This can work out quite pricey though, as you pay for 2 lots of postage, plus your hire.

There are some really good places online to get some great information. The babywearing community is generally very supportive and helpful and I my experience most people love to share about the carriers and slings theyve tried and loved (or otherwise). Natural mamas is a great place to start - articles and advice on babywearing plus a forum section where you can ask questions and even buy and sell slings. It canqtake a while for your registration to be processed though.

https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/category/articles/babywearing/

There are also some great fsot (for sale or trade) pages on facebook. Again, I don't know where you are but some seem to be international, others more country specific. Some I've used in then uk are

https://www.facebook.com/groups/babywearing.fsot/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/423192357737799/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/209783279077720/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/affordable.slings/

These are closed groups, so you have to request to join, but its usually pretty quick. On there you can ask questions and see lots of carriers for sale. Generally they keep their prices pretty well preloved so you dont always save lots buying second hand (though there are some real bargains to be found, esp when people want to sell quick) but the advantage is that if you buy something and want to sell on it means you won't lose too much money. Sometimes it can be cheaper to buy, try and sell on than rent as when you sell the buyer covers the postage.

Hope this helps some x


----------



## Rachel_C

^WSS!

Also, I think you get what you pay for up to a certain point. A very cheap ebay carrier for £25 is going to be made of cheap materials, cheap labour (probably not a lot of love and care goes into them) and I doubt any safety testing would ever have been attempted. If anything goes wrong with the carrier, you're unlikely to receive proper after sales support. 

For around £65 you can get a Babyhawk mei tai, which is a well known and respected brand name. You know they know what they're doing (they're not just somebody seeing a good opportunity to make money), they have properly researched their carriers, they're using the right materials and methods, they have their products safety tested, they will help you fix any problems. They rely on their reputation, whereas an ebay seller can set up a new account any time. 

Then you have real luxury carriers, often custom made, which can cost hundreds. I think they're worth it for the extra options, the customisation, the beautiful limited edition designs, but I don't think you will necessarily get a better, more functional carrier than a £60 one.


----------



## lovehearts

Not sure if you have seen them but the Hop-tye sounds similar to what your looking for, I think there around £60-£70 new in the UK. xx


----------



## lyricsop03

I really recommend, like previous posters, buying used or a lending library. I mean, I LOVE SSC and buckle straps. That's just my personal preference. But I didn't know until I tried on ring slings, wraps, SSC's, etc. The good part about it is it's fun to try it out. :)


----------



## lozzy21

I'm big, at my biggest I was a uk 24 and my size 7 woven fit me fine.


----------



## minties

Thanks everyone.

I'm in New Zealand. There seems to be getting more in the way of choices lately. I was looking at the hop-tye too, I think it was the same as the didytai. Which to put in perspective, is almost half of our weekly income, and almost a weeks rent.

I don't like buckles or stiff straps. I do like my moby, but Sophie I think would be happier on my back. And I can't see anything (like the ground, my toddler or the pegs to hang up the washing!) when she's on my front. I'm very short, and her head is in front of my face pretty much. She's not a big baby, but she feels too heavy for it.

I did rent a didymos wrap a long time ago, and struggled with back carries. I couldn't reach around there properly to get her wrapped on right. Grr!

I want to sell my double pram and carry her more often. I think I'll sell it and save for a well priced one like the hop, didy etc.


----------



## juicyfruity

im a kiwi too minties and have seen those didytais on trademe and lusted after them! there is a great babywearing group on facebook for us new zealanders https://www.facebook.com/groups/NZBWBuySellTrade/
and depending where you are they do meets to try them out :D
on that facebook page I was able to try out a wrap from a lovely lady on there ended up in love with it and made a payment plan so I could pay it off over 10 weeks :D 

mei tais are great for me being a teeny meeny mini size 4 (US 0) as they are so customizable :)


----------

